# Deer hunting at 950 Yards!



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Amazing rifle shot. I guess Ive been practicing! :lol: 





Why walk? Antalope.






Elk.






I know a guy that is a sniper, that takes 1500 yard shots on well I will be honest people, I never understood how so I started to watch some video's WOW there is some amazing shots. I need to start working doesn't look like as much fun though!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

These guys are famous for trying to sell their custom rifles if I remember correctly...

You have to remember they are shooting special custom rifles that have custom triggers, glass beds and specialized scopes designed for long distance shooting with a 1000 m reticle. These guys also are shooting custom handloaded ammo that they have tuned into their rifle, and they've shot thousands of rounds to practice 600-1000 yd shots.

Like many of the guys on YouTube have also said.. this is more like sniping and less like fair chase hunting...

To each their own.

Ryan


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

R y a n said:


> Like many of the guys on YouTube have also said.. this is more like sniping and less like fair chase hunting...
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Ryan


You think so? I guess I really don't see much difference between guys who take shots on animals that are 300 yards out. I would say if they can put a shot in the kill zone at that range, then have at it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I just don't get the allure of shooting ananimal that far away. I think it would be cool to be able to make shots like that. Just maybe not on animals. Like you said though, whatever floats your boat. It just isn't my cup of tea. Perhaps that is why I enjoy the close encounters of bow hunting so much!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Agreed. I don't think it is much of a challenge. If I could shoot that far I would have way more trophy animals. It's that last 200 yards that is the though part. If you can find the highest hill, and sit there and wait for them to come within a mile.... Well not much of a challenge on the hunting end of the deal, as for the shooting MAN. AWSOME


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is almost just like bow hunting. Distance is the main difference. You have to be just as patient as a bow hunter. The main draw back is you have way more to consider. The back stop unless you do not care where that slug goes. You have wind and all the other stuff. Now down to the animals where it is exactly the same. How many times where you in your tree stand and the darn thing would not give you the right shot? The same thing happens with long range shooting. When I had a 50 I had a few deer take a few steps after I pulled the trigger and I missed because of that. If it is not your thing that is totally cool. I am not really for bow hunting so you can have my spots for that and I will take the longer range shots with my new rifle. Now only if ND would allow use of the 50 again. That would be the best.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

.416 Chy tech is where its at. Sniper buddy has one, when he was in Iraq. He brought his own gun. Anyways he says it out shoots anything. But he also has more into that gun then most of us have into our trucks.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Fantastic shot..... however... if by some chance he had wounded (crippling but not mortal)that animal, given the terrain it likely would have been lost. It would easily have had a 1/2 hour start on the hunter.

Thats the thing with those shots. Things are likely to go either really good or really bad with little in the middle.

FWIW based on the video we don't know for sure that animal was recovered. I'm sure it was, but a shot grazing the spine could knock the animal over as shown only to have it get up a few minutes later and be long gone when the hunter gets there.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There are more deer lost with regular rifle shots and bow shots than from the long range crowd.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I would love to be able to pop coyotes out at those ranges but to me shooting big game out at long rang like that just doesnt seem like much of a hunt because you really dont have to hunt for them. You just have to be really really good with the gun your shooting and knowing your ballistics, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

People said:


> There are more deer lost with regular rifle shots and bow shots than from the long range crowd.


Any factual statistics to back that up or is it just an opinion?

I'd venture to guess we don't hear much about their "misses" or "wounded cripples"....

Considering there is only a handful of dedicated long range shooters, and many wannabe's... I wonder if that is a true statement based on proportions... If you understand where I'm trying to come from..

E.g.. There are millions of deer hunters who shoot deer. Yes every year invariably some do get wounded. But as a proportion of the number of "regular" hunters wounding a deer (and for this arguments sake I'm NOT including weekend warriors, but rather dedicated regular hunters),... compared to long range shooters...

which group likely wounds more deer?

Ryan


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

People said:


> There are more deer lost with regular rifle shots and bow shots than from the long range crowd.


There are more statistics made up on this site than any other. Come on People, show me where you got that from.

What do you consider long range shooting? In ND it is pretty common out west to take 300-400yrd shots on deer and antelope.

Now take into consideration of how many bow hunters there are and "regular rifle shots" that are taken on deer versus the number of hunters that shoot at deer that are in the long range crowd. There are not very many states that have the terrain that will allow long range shots just due to the land scape and not knowing if you are shooting into someone elses property. I can see where you think your stats could be correct.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok here we go. Back when I had my 50 I would shoot long range (NRA classifies long range at 800, 900, and 1,000 yds.) I never lost any deer when shot at long range. R A Y N you do bring up a good point if we would look at the numbers averaged out they maybe very equal. The true long range shooters would only cripple a hand full of deer compared to the thousands for regular run and rifle hunting.

Let me tell you a little story about my trip the river bottoms south of Bismarck with my friends family. All of them shoot 30-06's except one who uses a 243. This one year they lost two deer they shot both with 06's. While I was walking around in the river bottoms I saw three dead deer before any of the group fired a shot. One was easily a gun shot one I could not tell and the other was a bow shot. Later on I saw a forth deer a doe and was chewed on. So it had been there since first season I would think.
Then on Sunday I saw two OK bucks a 3x3 and a 3x2. One of the group took a shot at a running buck and hit is high in the lunges. Very small blood trail. I was trying to track it and search for it but after a few hours they said stop. As we were walking out I saw a nice spike that apparently that died of a hole in the chest.

The total number of deer that were killed that I saw was seven. With the two hits and losses that would make it nine. Let us call it seven as I do not know if the two they shot died or I eventually found one of the deer.

The amount of "hunters" that take the long range shots is very small. I have watched many "hunters" take midrange(NRA 300, 600 yds.) shots and wound deer like it is free. The few times I have seen individuals connect they are "shooters" not "hunters". Almost all the shots are in the dirt as they have obviously never shot at anything at that range(That is one of the nice things when you are on the side of a hill and can see for miles and miles.). 
When I was in the river bottoms There was very few shots that could be taken over 200yds. I guess I would say slop hunting would be the cause for all that wasted meat. The same thing can be said about the "hunters" that take the shots they know they have never tried before.

Every person on the board always stresses that you should be sure that you ethically harvest the animals you are taking. That is the truth. When you are going to kill a deer, antelope or a duck you should do everything in your power to kill it as fast and cleanly as can be done. The sad part is most of the "hunters" never shoot more than two boxes of ammo a year and never past 100 yds. These are the "hunters" that should never take a shot past 200yds.


----------

